# 7.65mm ammo



## 58bb (Feb 5, 2012)

Does the Mauser HSc in 7.65mm use standard .32 auto ammunition, this one is having issues both feeding, & ejecting. Once the cartridge is chambered it fires without issue, the only info I've found shows HSc super chambered in .32acp, & the HSc in .32 I assumed they were the same, am I wrong?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

thats the right ammo, try a very good cleaning of the gun, the extractor/ejector might be gummed up


----------



## 58bb (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you, now thats settled its time to get into the mechanics of this pocket baby.


----------

